# Correct way to use a choke collar



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

And yet another way to use a choke collar. How to fit & use choke chains in dog training


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sorry ,there must be something new with utube videos. This is the second time the picture does not come through clear , I'll look into it.????





yeah ,use this link above. Any geeks out there that know why when I copy and paste a utube Url. that the video does not come through clear.? Always used to . Hard to believe my new laptop is different.??? I love computers LOL


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I think that's a great use for one too! I have a neighbor who's kid belongs to hunting club they got a lab and built a pin in the woods, they put a shock collar on her the second day she was 8 weeks, by the second week no sounds, she is timid and piddles when they approach her, they also tie her to a tree in their back yard and shoot caps near her. A man I call Big Boy is instructing the kid on the proper way to train a hunting dog...Sick!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

wow ,disgusting.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

good to see that!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow you scared me Dave! I thought you were actually serious. I looked twice to see if I was on the wrong forum!!!:jaw:


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Yes, I agree. Dave, I was almost fooled, but I should never have doubted you! I loved the little heal-click at the end.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lise said:


> Wow you scared me Dave! I thought you were actually serious. I looked twice to see if I was on the wrong forum!!!:jaw:


lol Lise, actually this is the second one I've posted. Much the same as the first. We don't see their use with dogs like Havanese and toys but they still are prevalent on dogs everywhere. Sad to say.


----------

